# Teachers salary ?



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

can anyone give me any idea of a secondary school teachers salary with 4 years experience in dubai or abu dhabi. does accom normally get provided or is allowance the norm and you find your own . thanks


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Depending on the school, normally it wil be roughly your take-home salary in the UK but you will get accommodation free. A 4 year UK veteran should be no less than around 9000AED a month, possibly a bit more.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

search the forum, you'll find a lot of threads on this topic a few pages in. Infact March had quite a few discussions on this topic.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

santa002 said:


> can anyone give me any idea of a secondary school teachers salary with 4 years experience in dubai or abu dhabi. does accom normally get provided or is allowance the norm and you find your own . thanks


Western qualified teachers in the better schools should get accommodation if offered an overseas contract. Salaries 5k-15k, and up to 20k at the top handful of schools.

Some individual school salary information here (best salaries usually at the schools that charge the highest fees)

Abu Dhabi schools
Dubai schools


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

And a TES report this week about teaching in the Middle East has some salary information

Too hot to handle? - Features - TES Connect


----------

